# Obedience trial photos



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Here's Soda heeling and finishing his RE


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Some of Roo heeling


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice! Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh and to Boo too! (posted too soon I guess)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo on the recall


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Jackie, Soda and Roo are really gorgeous. I have watched videos on your website and they are great! It's been a little while ... but, I think one of the videos was with Soda. He looked gorgeous and behaved perfectly with every move in the ring. Needless to say, you do a wonderful job training your fluffs!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Neat! very impressive and great pictures. Love the first one of Soda - he looks so confident.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

awesome!!! Congrats! I love Soda and Roo's expressions when they are looking at you  You've got quite the team there and looks like everyone is enjoying it. thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Congratulations Jackie, Soda, and Roo :thumbsup:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Way to go Jackie, Soda Pop and Roo :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Great job Soda and Roo and jackie too!!:aktion033::aktion033: Congratulations!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations, all that training has paid off...way to go!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

YAY Soda :wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

YAY  Great photos 

Maybe I should do OB trials with Gus! He can't do SD work anymore and no agility for him with his legs.... but he is great at OB so .... might be fun. Will have to look at some in our area....

Your pups look great!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats, Jackie!!:chili: I love how focused they are on you. Good job!:wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Congratulations! I love the expression in their eyes when they are looking up at you.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Great job Soda and Roo :wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Way to go, Soda, Roo and Jackie. :chili::chili:


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jackie -- this was my very favorite part of Nationals last year -- watching Rally and Obedience. Can't wait to see Soda and Roo perform. Hope you're bringing both to Nationals this year.

Love the pictures and congratulations and kudos too all 3 of you.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for posting pictures. I wish I could see you guys in person.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

congrats,jackie!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Congratulations to Jackie, Soda and Roo...what cute pictures. Is that you?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments! We had an awesome, successful weekend at the OCOTC show. Happy to be able to share it with everyone!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Yaay! Congratz  love the pictures!


----------

